# Wish my little boy luck today! *he died*



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

It's 5:45 am and i am up and getting Cloud ready for the three hour trip to Sarasota to get his tumor removed! Wish my little man luck in the OR this morning, i'm sure he'll appreciate it!

I can't wait for him to be lump free and be able to use his wheel again! Hopefully now he'll put on more weight


----------



## mrock (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Wish my little boy luck today!*

Good luck! He'll be in my thoughts today.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Wish my little boy luck today!*

Good luck Mr. Cloud! Your mother will be very happy to see you all healthy again!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Wish my little boy luck today!*

Good luck little boy!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wish my little boy luck today!*

Good luck Cloud! Lily and I are thinking about you! <3


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Wish my little boy luck today!*

The surgery went very well and was over very quick! Cloud seems so small right now without his huge lump. They cut out all of the tumor, although it will probably grow back  the tumor (in all) weighed about 70 grams :shock: i got to see it, it was gross!

Cloud looks sooooo miserable right now, and he's very limp whenever i hold him. He couldnt find a comfortable spot in the carrier and at one point he fell asleep with his head in his food bowl, then he fell asleep with his nose scrunched up against the front grate of the carrier, and at one point he was sleeping verticle, with his head on the floor of the carrier (he was propped up by a hot water bottle). tehe, so cute to see but i feel so bad for him!

ok, pictures 














































tehe, he looks so cute and grumpy. all 4 feet stick up and he looks like a cartoon who is playing dead


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Wish my little boy luck today!*

Aww, I feel so bad for him, those stitches look pretty painful  I wish you the best of luck and hope that he will heal well and the cancer will not come back. Was he just limp on the ride home because he had been "put asleep" for the surgery? Anyways, I don't think he would even want to curl up in a ball, that would hurt pretty bad with the stitches and possibly pull them out :?

Hope little Cloud feels better =)


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud died this afternoon while laying on my chest fast asleep. he went peacefully wrapped up in a heating pad, knowing everyone around him loved him. 

I miss him.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

OH MY! I am SO sorry! I know you loved and cared for cloud and gave him the best life he could ask for. I am so sorry for your loss , me and Sage say a little prayer for your little guy.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

They operate d and didn't even keep him 12 hours to monitor his recovery? I'm sorry, that vet is incompetent if that's the case.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss  

He will be very missed. 

Atleast he is not in pain. and I'm sure he will always watch over you. :|


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry he didn't make it. 

Hugs


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Jessy...  I'm sure he's much more comfortable now that he's over the bridge and free of that nasty tumor. You gave him a great life! *hugs*


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

So sorry for you ,,,,,,
and I don,t understand why the vet don,t keep him to monitor is recovery , :| 

But he is in the sky an take a look on you.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww  I'm so sorry


----------



## truffuls (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear he didn't make it. At least he was able to feel your love and go peacefully.

What is it with hedgies and cancer? It seems so many of the posts here are about hedgies having cancer?

I haven't gotten my hedgie yet, I'll get him/her in June.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Cloud was one well taken care of hedgie and we all know he was with the ones he loved and loved him as he passed *hugs*


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear. Sending lots of love and Hugs. xxxx

I've followed you and clouds posts on here for a while and cried when i read this.

xx


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to see that Cloud died, but I must also say he looked like he never fully recovered from the anesthetic. I'm a little surprised that your vet sent him home while he was still that out of it. Poor sweet boy, may his journeys over the rainbow bridge be filled with lots of mealworms.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my god!! I'm so sorry!! 

Mika got a surgery on march 31 to remove her uterus.

The surgery was a success and even if Mika was good and awak well, they kept her for the day and at the end of the day I could take her back home.

I can't understand, with a big surgery like that, they didn't keep him to monitor is recovery.

When you saw that he wasn't in a good condition, did you call the vet to know if it's normal how he is? What did they say?


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone so much for your warm regards. I miss Cloud so much and the fact that y'all do too makes the situation just that much easier. thank you.

They didn't keep Cloud because A)dr. don is a independent vet and only uses the clinic on weds/sat for surgeries on small animals B) i live in Gainesville and he is in sarasota... a good three hour drive. he wanted to get Cloud done first and out of there so i didn't have to wait around too long, which at the time i appreciated.

When i noticed Cloud wasn't breathing i rushed him to my vet in gainesville. he confirmed death and told me it was probably from the anestetic, if the dr. had used a needle instead of gas. Well, dr. Don used gas so we have settled on that the surgery was just too much for his little body. Dr. Don explained to me (in medical terms, so i dont remember a lot of it, lol) that he could have "pissed off" the tumor when he removed it (99% of it) and it released some sort of chemical into Cloud's blood stream that finally did him in.

All i can say is that i am happy he was with me when he passed. When he came from the vet's his belly was so cold, like ice. and when i put him on the heating pad with me his lips and nose were a light shade of blue (he was alive at the time). and he just sat there on the heating pad, all smooshed out like in his "bear skin rug" pictures and a few times he'd wiggle his nose at me, or open his mouth and move his tounge, and i'd pet his head quills and tell him he was so cute. I like to think he died happy


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! i have tears in my eyes now! im so sorry to hear about lil cloud  
he will be missed ALOT! and he knows you love him!
im sure him and daisy will be great friends playing on the bridge with all the other little angels up there! *hugs*


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWW!! im so sorry for your loss  we know cloud passed happy, and knew he was loved, u gave him the best, and happiest life   

u are both in my prayers


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Aw man Im sorry for your loss.  I got all watery eyed. I have juicebox with me right now cause its so sad.  But atleast he's in a better place! And he's with Cerealbox and Milkbox.


----------



## chamzilla (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahh sorry to hear about ur Cloud  I was reading this post. My oldist hedgie I had, had cancer as well. I was trying to email u but it said I couldn't. You did your best! thats all we can do


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it... R.I.P!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehog madness x said:



> sorry to hear about the cloud but im glad its over and he is ok


Cloud isn't ok, he died.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for editing your post Hedgehog madness x  
Now i will change mine.

EDIT
R.I.P. Cloud


----------

